# DIVINITY - Allegory MP3s



## ENDITOL (Feb 5, 2006)

MP3 DOWNLOADS 

Plasma 

Induce 

NEW WEBSITE COMING VERY SOON!

http://www.myspace.com/divinitymetal


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Sounds decent... my only beef is the arrangement / style sounds "typical" to the genre, nothin' stands out to me. Not meant to offend you or anything, just sayin'... hell, maybe that's a good thing?

Ottawa on August 10th eh? Be sure to update where you'll be, I'll swing by and check you guys out.


----------



## ENDITOL (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for checking it out! No offense taken, everyone has an opinion. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## ENDITOL (Feb 5, 2006)

BUMP and we are now taking pre-orders on the website: www.divinity.ca 

:rockon2:


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

ENDITOL said:


> BUMP and we are now taking pre-orders on the website: www.divinity.ca
> 
> :rockon2:


How much is it with shipping to Ontario? Don't know if I have any cash in my PayPal, if not I'll put some in. Gotta support the GC members!


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I haven't listened to this sort of stuff since High School, but I'll give you a big thumbs up on the production quality. Those tracks are very well mixed and nicely polished, the drum work is is right up there with just about anyone in that vien and the guitar work is pretty impressive as well.

I'll pass your site along to all of the old thrashers I know.

GFW

Andy


----------



## ENDITOL (Feb 5, 2006)

violation said:


> How much is it with shipping to Ontario? Don't know if I have any cash in my PayPal, if not I'll put some in. Gotta support the GC members!



$15 shipped pre-order price! Thanks for the support. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## ENDITOL (Feb 5, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I haven't listened to this sort of stuff since High School, but I'll give you a big thumbs up on the production quality. Those tracks are very well mixed and nicely polished, the drum work is is right up there with just about anyone in that vien and the guitar work is pretty impressive as well.
> 
> I'll pass your site along to all of the old thrashers I know.
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy! I appreciate the comments and support. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## ENDITOL (Feb 5, 2006)

Our new site is now live: www.divinity.ca 

:rockon:


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Pretty old thread to bump but congrats on getting signed by Nuclear Blast awhile back! Lookin' forward to the album on the 28th. I'll buy 3 copies (3 metalheads in the family hah).

Your album got leaked today (didn't download it... I'll wait for this one :smile which made me connect the name to here... I remember seeing the article about you guys getting signed on Metal Underground but never connected the dots.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

really well done, sounds great here-
not my kinda thing, but the nieghbours have been hearing fleetwood mac cranked last couple days, this is a nice change.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i dunno if he'll see it, but i need to pick up this CD.

keep up the good work


----------

